
How to keep up to date on Front-End Technologies – The Recipe - neilellis
http://uptodate.frontendrescue.org/
======
reiz
Cool page. Makes totally sense. I'm doing it the same way. And in addition I
use VersionEye to get notified about new versions of open source libraries I'm
using in my projects. That saves me a lot of time. By the way I'm the dude who
started VersionEye.

